# Bowhunting the extended in Big Cottonwood



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I have never hunted Big Cottonwood or Millcreek for deer on the extended. Just looking for some general info where a decent place to begin would be. Was wondering about the Silver lake area possibly. You can PM me with any suggestions. Not looking for honey holes, just an area to begin hiking into. Thanks. Utbowhntr


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Anywhere.....point the boots uphill and go....

Good luck!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You cant hunt within 1/2 mile of silver lake in any direction. Lot's of hikers and day users there as well.


----------



## Ambush (Sep 22, 2011)

I know it is vague but to echo what gdog said, "anywhere!" I know this doesn't help much as far as narrowing down a specific area, but if we did that we would be getting into the "honeyhole" realm. Seriously though, pick just about any trailhead near the top of either canyon and hike in. Get high early though because the animals on the Wasatch dive into the thick stuff super early. I would recommend checking out a few spots next summer in late July early August. Find a good vantage point and simply glass, I promise you will see some bucks. The frustrating part will be figuring out how to get to them once the hunt rolls around. For those of us who have been successful hunting the Wasatch Front it has taken many years and a lot of rubber to get there. Work hard, be patient, and you'll figure it out.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Also remember you can also take a nice, tender young doe. You will see a lot of them along the Wasatch Front. I have taken two the last two years up Little Cottonwood. Lots of luck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

IMHO it is not wise to be shooting does on the front!

Even though its legal and the division says its legal and Im not going to give anyone any grief for shooting a doe. I believe the front is declining in deer numbers. Ive seen a slide in deer numbers over the last three years and I honestly believe it is because of guys shooting does late in the year when they are unsuccessful at shooting a buck. 

The division once stated a few years ago the front was over objective in deer numbers. At that time I would have believed them and wouldn't have had a problem with people shooting a few does. This is no longer the case I think they need to put the does off limit for a year or two and let the deer numbers come back up. 

Dont shoot the does would be my advise!


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Just took a drive the other day up to Lamb's Canyon. Anyone bowhunt the area from Lamb's Canyon that goes over into Millcreek? What kind of success or experiences have you had there during the extended? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Your questions will get answered by getting out and experiencing it on your own. You're not going to get anything on here...trust me. Lace up and start hiking.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

I have become a meat hunter that is why I will take a doe early in the season. Will not take one during the rut or after, the meat is not that good tasting IMO. It is not the hunter that as brought the deer numbers down but building housing and strip malls on winter range. If we as hunters would fight some of the rampant building maybe we will see the herds come back.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

rdoggsilva said:


> I have become a meat hunter that is why I will take a doe early in the season. Will not take one during the rut or after, the meat is not that good tasting IMO. It is not the hunter that as brought the deer numbers down but building housing and strip malls on winter range. If we as hunters would fight some of the rampant building maybe we will see the herds come back.


its not the houses that has brought the deer numbers down on the front in the last 15 years. There has always been loads of houses along the front for 40 plus years.

It was about 5 years ago the front was over objective in deer numbers so houses weren't affecting the deer numbers. In fact the deer get by pretty good in rough winters eating peoples shrubs and such.

The deer numbers have crashed because of doe hunting on the front. People are shooting or harvesting does and some are shooting wounding and loosing does later in the year. The doe hunt on the front needs to go away until the deer recover!

go ahead and take a doe if you want the law says you can. Im just educating you on the facts of why the deer are on a decline on the front over the last 4-5 years. I was a meeting when Anise with the dwr wanted people to shoot does and the word got out pretty quick bow hunters responded and the deer numbers started crashing.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Not only stop hunting does along the front but we should stop hunting bucks also for a few years. This should also help bring back the herd, maybe. I have killed enough big bucks in 47 years of hunting and now just enjoy the taste of venison. And yes I took a doe last week, and saw at least 12 more does, in the same area. Just went to get one before the new regs and big money take over the hunt.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

utbowhntr, I hunt from that trail a few days every year. It's a tough area to hunt because it's so dense. Plenty of animals, just real hard to get a shot at anything. And it's a popular place, so when the elk come in, you've got 20 guys all scrambling to beat each other to get to them with the end result that nobody does.

As for the deer, I'm not sure I can agree that the herds have declined. They sure as hell haven't crashed. The Front has always been hit and miss...just got to find that pocket that they like right now. It might also be the case that all the water has reshuffled the deck. All I know for sure is that I'm still seeing plenty of sign and good numbers this year, including a high percentage of bucks.


----------



## creature22 (Jul 25, 2011)

Funny how you described the elk hunting. This has been my experience on the front this year. seen elk on almost every morning out. as I try to sneek close someone else bumps them into the thickness either on accident or because they are too excited and cant go slow (have seen hunters almost running down the ridges at them). I always wonder if this has actually ever worked for any of these hunters (running right at them). It does not seem effective to me.

As far as the deer shortage, I have not witnessed this, seems to be pleanty of deer to me.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Finn
Crashed is the wrong word your correct it hasn't crashed. It has been in a downward slide in deer numbers since Anise said we needed to shoot the does is all im saying.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Finnegan, Thank you for the information. It does look pretty dense up there and I myself wondered how anyone would get a shot in there, but I'm hoping if I can get up on top and it opens up a little more, I might be able to get a shot at something. I am just looking for deer. No elk tag this year unfortunately. If it doesn't pan out up there I know about an area over by Little Dell or even up Farmington Canyon (If I can get the courage to drive up that road again.)


----------

